# Burning mono mp3 files to an audio cd with cdrtools



## formateur_fou (Nov 18, 2012)

I was trying to convert mp3 files (from a cdrom that came with a book) to an audio cd following the handbook (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/sound-mp3.html and http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-cds.html ).
But whatever I did I could not burn the wav files correctly. Either it made sound like "shshhsgrsssssskkkhhk" or cdrecord complained about the file format.

```
% mpg123 -w "myfile.wav" "myfile.mp3"
% file myfile.wav
% myfile.wav: RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, Microsoft PCM, 16 bit, [B]mono[/B] 44100 Hz
```
I noticed the original file was in mono, so I forced mpg123 to encode it in (false) stereo :

```
% mpg123 --stereo -w myfile.wav "myfile.mp3"
```
After that, I could burn the cdrom, read the file and go to bed!
Maybe that would be a good point to mention this in the handbook and that resting is more important than trying to solve stupid things.
By the way, if you are looking for beautiful and modern coasters, you can contact me...


----------

